# Escape Towbar



## sprintman (May 26, 2009)

I am considering buying an Escape 686 but need a towbar.

The dealer said there is a factory EU approved towbar which he will fit, but I have heard elsewhere that the Escape chassis is not suitable for towing, and when I look on the Swift website I do not see approved towing weights.

Anyone know the definitive answer on this one ?

Thanks
Murray


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Use the search facility. This has been debated at length somewhere. If I remember correctly, the upshot of it all was you cannot fit one and Swift state that it was never designed for one. Something to do with chassis extensions (or lack of them....)


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

See here >>ESCAPE<<


----------



## sprintman (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

Seems the dealer is either misinformed, or not being truthful as he assured me there was an EU approved towbar available and that he would fit it for me.

Cheers


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

as you you mentioned in another post that the dealer had said the chassis is the same on both the Escape and the Eldidis, it is possible that the tow bar he has in mind for the Escape is the same as the one for the Elddis but there may be subtle changes in the chassis that he is not aware of.

The important thing to remember is that if you do fit a tow bar to the Escape, there will be no warranty on either the Vehicle or the Habitation.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

We are of the opinion that you can fit a towbar to the Escape but it must be done by a skilled company that manufactures a chassis extension and takes ALL parameters into account.

*A standard tow bar cannot be fitted as there is no actual chassis to bolt it to.*

We would send an Escape to a specialist and not do it ourselves.

Peter


----------



## sprintman (May 26, 2009)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> We are of the opinion that you can fit a towbar to the Escape but it must be done by a skilled company that manufactures a chassis extension and takes ALL parameters into account.
> 
> *A standard tow bar cannot be fitted as there is no actual chassis to bolt it to.*
> 
> ...


Thanks Peter

In your opinion, as it is the dealer who offering to fit the towbar, would fitting the towbar then invalidate the warranty ?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Murray,

We do offer towbars on certain models and not on others either for payload or design reasons. On our website the options are detailed per model which can be configured to the van when building up the prices. 

Those models which can have a towbar have the option listed those that can't don't. However, I can confirm the Escape has no towbar option available to configure from us.

With regards to warranty, the Swift Group will warrant our products, in line with the Warranty Conditions outlined in our handbooks and website. Any modification to the original specification of a product will not be the responsibility of The Swift Group, and therefore, any issues caused by the modification will also not be covered.

Normally, The Swift Group Dealer will warrant their own work, and any issues should be referred back to the company who undertook the work.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

sprintman said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > We are of the opinion that you can fit a towbar to the Escape but it must be done by a skilled company that manufactures a chassis extension and takes ALL parameters into account.
> ...


Swift has already answered your question, but if your dealer just fits a towbar to the rear of the Escape, it is going to pull the habitation apart!

It has to be fitted to the actual chassis and there is not one right at the end of the Escape.

Peter


----------



## sprintman (May 26, 2009)

Thanks to all for replies, the dealer has agreed that the Escape cannot be fitted with a towbar without additions to the chassis.

So I have bought something else.

Cheers
Murray


----------

